# Mueller Streamtech



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.streamtechsystem.com/


Anybody? Thoughts?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like another propress copy. I haven't used those type of fitting due to the expense of the tool. Have you used propress?


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

Nope, and for the same reason. Well, that and soldering just feels more professional. Guess I'm still too old school. It's just hard to wrap my head around something that doesn't even use a propress tool or similar system but uses adhesive instead. I don't think the 3 hour cure time will make it very practical for service work though.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

what's there to say? learn to solder and braize! good enough for me!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It might have applications in hazmat areas but other that, I say crap.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd have to do my own testing before i would install it in someone's home or business.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

These fittings are not pressed at all, they are a lot like a shark bite fitting but also used with an adhesive.


----------

